# Tap Connectors?



## DanBrown (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey all, just had my friend round a couple of days ago and he took a look at a little problem i had with my tap(s) eventually he fixed the problems (after a couple of cuppa's) and he recommended me to get a tap connector for what ever reason, he said i need to look around for a 15mm x 1/2" (what ever that means) tap connector? I found a website that looks to be selling them but i would like to know if anyone else has a better website or just general advice, thank you so much in advance.


----------



## DanBrown (Jul 26, 2016)

Bit of an oops, i forgot to add the website, here it is for anyone that maybe wondering, haha (sorry) - https://www.ondemandsupplies.co.uk/categories/Valves-&-Flexibles/Flexible-Tap-Connectors/ again, thank you in advanced


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

They are flexible hoses to be used instead of the plastic or brass tubes. They make them with different ends for different uses. You just need them for a sink and you need the length to best match the length of the tub you are replacing.


----------



## DanBrown (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahhhh, thanks for the update Neal,  will do as you said and try to find a "best matched" hose? I'll proberbly just get my friend to help me out again though, haha. Just came here to get a different answer (got one). Thanks again Neal.


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Update, my friend said the problem was all fixed and i got the right tap connectors so he did it all for me, i do not know what the problem was but all is fixed now, again thanks for the little advice neal appreciate it.


----------

